# Couple spring eyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Had one bigger up to shore, but it spit the jig.
















My buddy brad with a decent walter.








Had to throw in a pike pic.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

nice work :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Nice fish...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Were u still fishing or casting???


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Casting.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

what do you use (and how do you use it) on the Red to catch walleyes. I've never been able to catch anything but catfish and goldeyes.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Casting.


When you say casting, are you bouncing the bottom back to shore?

I think I know where your spot is


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quite a few people fish that spot. That doesn't mean they can catch a fish there. I spent many hours getting the technique down just right. Half the time I am fishing around 5 guys, but they're not catchin anything, just netting my fish and taking pictures for me.
It all depends on what snags are in the spot that you are fishing. That will determine if you drag a jig, or swim it just fast enough to tick the top of rocks without snagging. But that is what everyone uses down there. I like to go to the bag of tricks for big eyes. All I can say is big bait or lures catch big fish, plain and simple.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The guy in the third photo sure looks happy to be catching those nice fish.

Smile...it makes your fish look bigger.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

He just got off a 12hr shift. He was beat. But he is addicted like I am so I called him down when I started catchin eyes. I told him the same thing about the photo. It looked like someone ran over his dog.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Quite a few people fish that spot. That doesn't mean they can catch a fish there. I spent many hours getting the technique down just right. Half the time I am fishing around 5 guys, but they're not catchin anything, just netting my fish and taking pictures for me.
> It all depends on what snags are in the spot that you are fishing. That will determine if you drag a jig, or swim it just fast enough to tick the top of rocks without snagging. But that is what everyone uses down there. I like to go to the bag of tricks for big eyes. All I can say is big bait or lures catch big fish, plain and simple.


Ok buddy, I know it's not just about the spot. I might say hi next time i'm down there. I go for cats more often anyways


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Stop by, I drive a black silverado with GHG stickers on it. I just hope the fishing picks back up soon. The water was very dirty yesterday after the melt. It will take a little while before the bite picks back up.


----------

